# Betta Fry questions



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

I have got just under 200 betta fry and am wondering two things

1. How long till the fry are free swimming and i am ble to feed them

2. What can i do to stop the male from coming Cannibalistic and eating the fry

Thanks
Thomas Ellaby


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The fry are normally freeswimming after 3 days. At that point, its best to remove the male. Feed infusoria, vinegar eels and possibly microworms at his point also.


----------



## kelicom (Sep 27, 2005)

*my males not eating fry*

I bred two pairs and kept both the male and female together after breeding--one pair in a twenty gallon tank, one pair in a ten gallon tank. 

For different reasons, I took the females out after a week, two weeks respectively... neither gender ate the babies. I saw a hungry female eat some eggs, but only when the male didn't pick them up first. It's hard to feed the female while he's doing the bubble nest because the male chases her whenever she appears, but if you can sneak her some food, she's less likely to eat the eggs. I haven't noticed the males or the females eating any babies. In fact, they seem to know both parents very well--when I took mom out, and even dad once for a day long break from the female, the babies would go to the glass to look at them in the tank/vase next to them.  

That's been my experience, but only with two pairs so far.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Okay best thing to do is to remove male to a new tank. Make sure you have enough room to divide all the male fry because they will start fighting when they get a bit older feed them day old brine shrimp i found that they work best. And next time do some research before you breed bettas because like i have found they are a pain and take up a lot of time and space


:fun: 200 post :fun: 

- Jonno


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Freeswimming fry may not be able to eat bbs due to the size. Wait a week or 2 before tyring to feed bbs.  Uneaten food fouls out water and waterchanges are not a good idea at this stage.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

also would they eat newly hatched brine shrimp? another question i counted them this morning and i have just under 150 Fry and i am alright to house the females cause they can all go together but how do i heat like a 150 males?
thanks for the Help!!!!

Thomas Ellaby


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

bbs=baby brine shrimp.


----------

